#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  verhaal voor kepo: een behoorlijke baan

## blanke vla

dan hier het lang verwachtte verhaal over een behoorlijke baan in de gipsplaten, het is wel een dwaas verhaal op zich:

Hij werd wakker van de door het stekende licht van de zon door een kier in de gordijnen. Hij draaide zich op zijn zij, zodat hij er geen last meer van had. Meteen keerde de doffe pijn in zijn slapen terug.

Mahaaaark, riep zijn moeder voor de zoveelste keer, 
Kom je beneeeeeeeeeeeden!
Ik ben ziek, mompelde hij en trok de dekens over zijn hoofd.

Het kraken van de trap bracht zijn moeder boven. Ze rukte de dekens van hem af en met een gemene grijns keek ze in zijn rooddoorlopen ogen.
Je kleedt je nu aan en dan ga je naar Haarlem, zei ze met haar wijsvinger de maat van de woorden begeleidend.

De vorige dag was Rachid langs geweest. Ze hadden bier gedronken in de stad. Rachid had sinds enige tijd een baan in de gipsplaten. Een verschrikkelijke baan vond hij zelf en hij was allerminst van plan er ook nog maar n dag te werken. Mark leende zijn telefoon zodat hij die kerel even af kon bellen. Dat afbellen gaat echter niet zo makkelijk als je met bouwvakkers te maken hebt. Die kerel, Harry, stond allerminst achter het plan van Rachid. De planning was gemaakt en hij kon niet opeens een mannetje missen.

Rachid kwam met het idee dat Mark in zijn plaats kon gaan. Een ervaring in de gipsplaten voor een daggie, waarom ook niet. Zodoende beloofde Rachid de dag in Haarlem door te brengen in de bouw.

Zo kwam het dat hij uiteidelijk toch in de trein was gestapt. Het op en neer schudden van de trein stak hem diep in zijn pijnlijke hoofd. De alcohol had hem geen goed gedaan. Echt vaak dronk hij niet en dat was ook het beste voor hem, want hij kon er simpelweg niet tegen. De laatste keer dat hij had gedronken werd hij door de politie thuis afgeleverd met een rottende slootgeur in zijn kleren. Hij had met een paar vrienden in de prutsloot gezwommen. Ze adden een paar uur in de modder liggen rollen en waren daarna de stad in gezwalkt. Mark was op het dak van een auto gaan liggen kwijlen. De politie moets hem naar huis dragen, want zelfstandig kon hij niet meer lopen.

..............

----------


## blanke vla

en hier het vervolg


Op de afgesproken tijd kwam een busje bij het station van Haarlem aangereden. Een langharige viezerik zat achter het stuur. Mark stapte de bus in en ze reden meteen weg. Harry, de langharige viezerik, had het erover dat Mark wel langer kon blijven werken. Vijftig euro per dag kon hij verdienen. Mark beloofde erover na te denken. Harry scheen niet op te merken dat Mark er als een verzopen kat uitzag.

De bedoeling was, zoals Rachid al had uitgelegd, dat gipsplaten moesten worden gesjouwd en op de muur geschroefd. Het had erger kunnen zijn, dacht Mark, hij had ook op een of ander braakliggend terrein terecht kunnen komen. Door de smerige modder heen en weer met een aantal onhandelbare gipsplaten.

Na een kleine twintig minuten rijden draaide Harry tot Marks verbazing toch een braakliggend terrein op. Een rij huizen stond overeind in een gigantisch modderbad. Tussen de modder stonden een paar stapels gipsplaten. Onhandelbare lange krengen. Als je er naast zou gaan liggen, zou je er twee keer in passen. Misschien had Mark er goed aan gedaan een paar rubberen kaplaarzen aan te trekken.

Een rilling liep langs zijn rug bij de aanblik van de smerige verregende moddelpoel. Het was een jaar geleden dat hij van school was getrapt. Zijn moeder vond dat hij een baantje moest zoeken. Een buurman van hem had een hoveniersbedrijf en Mark had hem gevraagd of hij nog iemand kon gebruiken. De tuin waar de hovenier hem mee naartoe nam, had vervelend veel overeenkomsten met waar hij door Harry mee naartoe werd genomen. De hele dag had die hovenier smeerlap hem stenen laten sjouwen. Hij had toen met zichzelf afgesproken nooit meer voor een langharige viezerik te werken en zeker niet in de bouw. Afspraken met zichzelf waren nooit zijn sterkste kant.

We doen eerst effe een bakkie, zei de Harry, toch weer een langharige viezerik.
Jo hoor, hartstikke fijn, zit ik hier met een of andere vlooienhond die dat soort praat hanteert, dacht Mark, 
Eentje die al jaren in de gips werkt en helemaal met zijn harses in die bouwvakkerstaal is blijven hangen.

Na een bekertje koffie in een vies hok was het de hoogste tijd om aan de slag te gaan. De koffie had een groot deel van Marks hoofdpijn opgelost. Harry liep voor hem uit n van de huizen in. Ondertussen stak hij een enorm verhaal af, maar na de eerste zin kon Mark hem al niet meer volgen. Het laatste beetje drank knetterde nog na in zijn hoofd en hij zag alleen nog maar de trekken die Harry met zijn bek maakte, terwijl hij stond te vertellen. Het straalde er echt van alle kanten vanaf dat hij dit verhaal al vele malen verteld had en nog vele malen zou gaan vertellen. In ieder geval nog een paar keer aan Mark.

Ne een tweede en derde uitleg verzekerde Mark hem dat hij het begrepen had. Harry liep naar zijn vlooienmobiel om wat gereedschap te pakken.
Hey, waar moet ik mijn brood leggen, vroeg Mark.
Leg maar in de keet
Wat is nou weer een keet, dacht Mark, zo zullen ze wel zon onafgemaakt huis noemen. Hij legde zijn brood op de vensterbank en liep terug naar Harry.
Moet ik de gipsplaten naar binnen sjouwen?
Dat heb ik net drie keer uitgelegd, je brengt vijf platen naar binnen en dan roep je mij.
Oh ja, das waar ook.

Mark scheurde het plastic van een stapel gipsplaten en trok de bovenste naar zich toe.
Wat een onhandelbare dingen zijn dat, dacht hij. Hij pakte de bovenste plaat met twee handen aan het smalle eind vast en sleepte hem door de modder naar binnen. Met een klap liet hij de plaat vallen. Toen had hij er twee, want hij brak precies door de helft.
Nou ja, dat maakt toch niet zoveel uit, dacht hij, er komt toch behang overheen.
Verderop zag hij nog een paar druiloren met gipsplaten zeulen. Ze pakten hem in het midden beet ipv aan het uiteinde. Dan lieten ze de plaat tegen hun schouder steunen. Het zag er een stuk gemakkelijker uit dan de manier van Mark. Hij pakte een plaat op de nieuwe manier vast. Dat ging inderdaad een stuk makkelijker. Hij bracht de plaat naar binnen en sodemieterde hem bovenop de andere.
Wat breken die platen snel zeg.

Ik heb er vijf naar binnen gebracht, zei Mark.
Mooi, zei Harry, pak dit effe aan. Hij drukte een doosje schroeven in Marks klauwen en ging voor hem uit het huis in.
Dat heb je lekker opgestapeld!
Ja, goed he.
Nee, helemaal niet, ze zijn allemaal stuk.
Nou en, dat kan je toch wel plakken ofzo?
Het is ook de verkeerde maat, ik heb je drie keer gezegd dat je van die andere stapel moest pakken. Hij wees naar een stapel kleinere platen.

Mark sjouwde de verkeerde platen weer naar buiten. Hij was toch maar weer op zijn eigen manier overgegaan, want die platen waren zwaar. Ze trokken zijn arm zowat uit de kom.
Waar heb je die schroeven neergelegd? vroeg Harry terwijl hij het plastic van de stapel kleinere gipsplaten afhaalde.
In de keet, zei Mark.
Sjonge, jonge, mompelde Harry, terwijl hij wegliep.
Gaat die mafkees nou weer koffie drinken? vroeg Mark zich af, die vent liep nou alweer naar dat koffiehok. Snel sleepte hij de vijf platen naar binnen.

Ondertussen kwam Harry het koffiehok weer uit. Gerriteerd kwam hij op Mark afgelopen.
Ik kan die schroeven niet vinden hoor.
Wat een kneus, dacht Mark.
Ik zei toch dat ze in de keet lagen, zei hij met een verbaasde blik, hij liep naar binnen en pakte de schroeven van de vensterbank. Harry griste ze onvriendelijk uit zijn handen en liep naar zijn auto. 
Zeker een ochtendhumeur, dacht Mark bij zichzelf.

Hey, ik heb die platen binnengebracht.
Ah, mooi, antwoordde Harry, dan kunnen we aan het werk.

----------


## blanke vla

laatste deel:

Hoofdschuddend keek hij naar het modderspoor dat Mark had achtergelaten. Op de witte muur zat de zwarte afdruk van zijn hand. Hij had even uit staan rusten, want de platen waren erg zwaar.
Oke, pak effe die haspel dan kunnen we aan de slag, zei Harry.
Er stonden drie dingen die alledrie best een haspel zouden kunnen zijn. Een of ander zaagapparaat, een verlengsnoer en een schroefmachine. Waarschijnlijk bedoelde hij de schroefmachine, dat is toch het meest logische, dacht Mark.
Niet de schroefmachine, de haspel!
Wat is dat dan, een haspel?
Dat ronde ding daar!
Zeg dan gewoon cirkelzaag, dan snap ik het ook, zei Mark terwijl hij de cirkelzaag voor Harry neerkwakte.
Sjonge jonge, schreeuwde Harry. Hij pakte nu zelf het verlengsnoer en stopte de stekker van de zaag erin.
Vervelend is dat he, als je iets vergeet, zei Mark.
Harry keek hem boos aan en zei hem een gipsplaat aan te geven. Kreunend en steunend zeulde Mark er eentje naar hem toe. Onderweg brak er een hoek vanaf. Zuchtend keek Harry hem aan. Mark vond dat hij beter effe een handje kon helpen, dan zo stom te staan kijken.
Dat ding zit helemaal onder de modder, zei Harry.
Jonge, dan doe je de vieze kant toch achter.

Mark moest twee nieuwe gipsplaten van buiten halen, want er waren er twee gebroken. Harry bekeek het klungeltafereel even.
Weet je wat Mark, ik heb een beter klusje voor je. De sloot hier moet worden volgeschept met modder. Onder de uitleg, waar hij totaal niet naar luisterde, glled Mark uit, regelrecht de sloot in.
Daarom moet hij ook dichtgegooid, anders valt iedereen er steeds in, zei Harry.

Om twaalf uur kwam Harry met een buskaart aan.
Misschien is het beter als je naar huis gaat.
Mark was erg teleurgesteld. Net een beetje helder keek hij over het braakliggende land. Wilde Harry hem dan niet meer in zijn busje hebben? Ondankbare hond. De hele ochtend had Mark voor hem staan zweten en hij wilde hem niet eens wegbrengen. Waarschijnlijk had die kerel wat tegen hem, want toen Mark vroeg of hij de volgende dag nog terug moest komen zei hij nee,

Terwijl het slootje nog lang niet vol was.

----------


## Demi/Demi

Wahaha... dit is dus d reden dat je op school moet blijven.

----------


## keob nepo

He man, dit soort verhalen hebben we zwaar nodig hier. Jammer dat je er niet veel meer van zet, je hebt talent.

Ik heb er wel een vraag over, zit er ietsjepietsje autobiografie in? Of helemaal?

Spreek je later ja??

We out.

----------


## blanke vla

> _Geplaatst door keob nepo_ 
> *He man, dit soort verhalen hebben we zwaar nodig hier. Jammer dat je er niet veel meer van zet, je hebt talent.
> 
> Ik heb er wel een vraag over, zit er ietsjepietsje autobiografie in? Of helemaal?
> 
> Spreek je later ja??
> 
> We out.*



bedankt voor je compliment kepo  :duim:  

ik heb er wel een paar autobiografische elementen in verwerkt inderdaad,  :Wink:  

spreek je later man  :zwaai:

----------

